# Atheros AR242x wifi



## N4is3N (Jan 22, 2010)

How do I make atheros AR242x (lspci output in linux) to work on freebsd 8? whether to use madwifi? how? thx


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jan 22, 2010)

please show output of dmesg and
`$ pciconf -lv`


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 22, 2010)

Please stop adding things like '*[ASK]*' to the title. This is a forum. People ask stuff. It's implied.


----------



## N4is3N (Jan 23, 2010)

@DutchDaemon

sorry bro, i think i just followed universal Forum rules, like using [ASK] for asking, [TUT] For tutorial, [NEWS] For news, etc... i dont know if this forum not followed that procedure like other Forums... :e


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 23, 2010)

I have never seen that on any forum anywhere. And we're not introducing it here


----------



## freq (Sep 25, 2019)

4 versions later... Any support for AR242X on FBSD 12?


----------

